# Sealand China Bowl Toilets?



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm considering replacing our aqua HAND FLUSH with a sealand traveler lite #210 footflush. Anybody have one of these? comments....good or bad??


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Think that's what I have and like it. They upgraded from a plastic one from 2005 to 06. Holds water, cleans well, and seems nice and sturdy.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I think that is what we have, like everything except it will not hold water at all. It is new to, so back to the dealer. But the foot flush is so much better than the hand flush.
Linda


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

got one of the first 06's last year when they switched over. No problems holding water. Like the foot pedal. Easy to clean and seems sturdy


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We like ours and it holds water. Very easy to operate.

FYI Took 6 months before I found the lip/seal cleaning tool







and cleaner taped to the back side of the toilet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> We like ours and it holds water. Very easy to operate.
> 
> FYI Took 6 months before I found the lip/seal cleaning tool
> 
> ...


Eh? Are you saying there is cleaner and sealer on the back of my toilet?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We like ours and it holds water. Very easy to operate.
> 
> FYI Took 6 months before I found the lip/seal cleaning tool
> 
> ...


Eh? Are you saying there is cleaner and sealer on the back of my toilet?
[/quote]

SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!!








Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> FYI Took 6 months before I found the lip/seal cleaning tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the toilet we have... But now you have my curiosity up...
(If there is one there, you can put me down for a year and a half!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I like the china toilet idea over the plastic one we have now. I'll have to think about that mod, can't be too difficult.

Mike


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

sgalady said:


> FYI Took 6 months before I found the lip/seal cleaning tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the toilet we have... But now you have my curiosity up...
(If there is one there, you can put me down for a year and a half!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up!









Not covered in our PDI's, huh?









me neither


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I was thinking some of you more experienced Outbackers could show me how to use the toilet seal cleaner at the 2006 Fall PacificNorthwestRally

Sorry for highjacking this thread... They are very nice fixtures. The seat and back cover are plasitic but everything else is fine china.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I used the toilet seal cleaner tool. Found it when I got the toilet brochure out. Very Interesting. Rubber Gloves are a good idea.

Linda


----------

